# ProFTPD crashes with "Alarm clock!"



## setevoy (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi to all.

I have *ProFTPD* on my *FreeBSD* 9 server:


```
# pkg_info | grep ftp
proftpd-1.3.4b
```


```
# uname -v
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3
```

Long time it's working without any troubles. But some time ago I try to add follofing to _proftpd.conf_:


```
RequireValidShell off
```

It's doesn't working as I need, so I commented it out with #.

After that actions *ProFTPD* begin shutting down without any messages to log-files.

After I start it, connected and after end session - I see:


```
# service proftpd status
proftpd is not running.
```

Something like this:


```
09:48:37 [user@perun ~] $ lftp user@user.org.ua
ÐŸÐ°Ñ€Ð¾Ð»ÑŒ:
lftp user@user.org.ua:~> ls
-rw-r--r--   1 root     user 488957 Dec  4 11:14 11.txt
drwx------   2 user user 512 Aug 12 17:00 Mail
...
lftp user@user.org.ua:/> exit

09:49:39 [root@akira /usr/home/user] # service proftpd status
proftpd is running as pid 40208.
09:49:41 [root@akira /usr/home/user] # service proftpd status
proftpd is not running.
```

In log:


```
Jan 04 09:48:43 proftpd[40208] localhost ([77.120.112.131]): dispatching LOG_CMD command 'LIST' to mod_log
Jan 04 09:48:43  proftpd[40208] localhost ([77.120.112.131]): dispatching LOG_CMD command 'LIST' to mod_ls
Jan 04 09:49:45  proftpd[40208] localhost ([77.120.112.131]): dispatching PRE_CMD command 'QUIT' to mod_core
Jan 04 09:49:45  proftpd[40208] localhost ([77.120.112.131]): dispatching PRE_CMD command 'QUIT' to mod_core
Jan 04 09:49:45  proftpd[40208] localhost ([77.120.112.131]): dispatching CMD command 'QUIT' to mod_core
Jan 04 09:49:45  proftpd[40208] localhost ([77.120.112.131]): dispatching LOG_CMD command 'QUIT' to mod_log
Jan 04 09:49:45  proftpd[40208] localhost ([77.120.112.131]): dispatching LOG_CMD command 'QUIT' to mod_core
Jan 04 09:49:45  proftpd[40208] localhost ([77.120.112.131]): ROOT PRIVS at mod_auth_pam.c:172
Jan 04 09:49:45  proftpd[40208] localhost ([77.120.112.131]): RELINQUISH PRIVS at mod_auth_pam.c:206
Jan 04 09:49:45  proftpd[40208] localhost ([77.120.112.131]): FTP session closed.
```

Server type:


```
ServerType                      standalone
```

Log configuration:


```
LogFormat                       default "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %s %b"
LogFormat                       auth    "%v [%P] %h %t \"%r\" %s"
LogFormat                       write   "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %s %b"

SystemLog                       /var/log/proftpd/proftpd.log
TransferLog                     /var/log/proftpd/xfer.log
ExtendedLog                     /var/log/proftpd/access.log WRITE,READ write
ExtendedLog                     /var/log/proftpd/auth.log AUTH auth
```

I try set:


```
DebugLevel 9
```


```
# proftpd -t
Checking syntax of configuration file
Syntax check complete.
```

But nothing that can help me...

Can somebody give any tips - where I can looking for solution?

*P.S.* over _inetd _- working perfect. Problem are only with _standalone _mode.

P.S. Sorry for my English ^_^


----------



## pelmen (Jan 4, 2013)

Meybe this helps: http://bugs.proftpd.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3815


----------



## setevoy (Jan 4, 2013)

pelmen said:
			
		

> Meybe this helps: http://bugs.proftpd.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3815



Well, I don't use SSL at all.

But - yes, situation are like that:

```
...
 proftpd[93913] localhost: RELINQUISH PRIVS at inet.c:411
 proftpd[93913] localhost: ProFTPD 1.3.4b (maint) (built Sat Aug 4 2012 21:15:44 EEST) standalone mode STARTUP
 proftpd[93913] localhost: ROOT PRIVS at pidfile.c:47
 proftpd[93913] localhost: RELINQUISH PRIVS at pidfile.c:49
Alarm clock: 14
```


----------



## setevoy (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, this one helps me:


```
pkg_delete -f proftpd-1.3.4b && make install clean
```



Unfortunately - I don't find in what problem was...


----------

